# Western Standard Plow 2016 Silverado



## Zobar (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a Western Standard 71/2 ft plow Omnimount from my K1500 Chevy Purchased new 2000 always stored inside. Plow is in excellent condition. Used for 100 yard gravel driveway no commercial use. 
I purchased a new 2016 Silverado 1500 1/2T 4 w dr. Western dealers say I cannot use the Standard plow on the truck. There is an Omnimount adaptor available that allows you to mount the Unimount plow to an Omnimount. The Standard plow is 560 ib. Has anyone had experience with this?
I am told I need to buy a new Western HTS by one dealer another says the HTS isn't good and to go with a Western Mid wieght. Are they correct or just trying to sell a plow? Any other better new plow options?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The HTS would not be an option for me. At all. I would buy the adapter and use what you've got. Screw what the dealer says. It's not commercial use, just a single driveway. You'll be fine.


----------

